# 2016 vw jetta 1.4tsi



## MichaelLevi72 (Nov 6, 2019)

Was wondering if anybody had any idea about swapping an automatic 1.4 TSI jetta with a manual transmission, i would say sell it and buy one already with a manual but already have alot of money into my auto 1.4 jetta


----------

